# Dietmar wins Vegas



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Great shooting Dietmar. Congrats on the win... What a pressure cooker...


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Holy cow!!! He is THE man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Go Canada Go!!!!


I guess I'm preaching to the Choir here.......


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*awesome*

Wow.. that is awesome. big congrat's D

G


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Way to go Dietmar! A big congratulation on and for some great shooting. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

T*hat's awesome!! Guess that Pse works eh...lol!!:teeth:*


----------



## skywalk (Feb 8, 2006)

*Awesome*

Congratulations Dietmar... I didnt see it but heard about it... Great job. Luc:smile::hello2::hello2::hello2:


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

The Yanks shall rise again!
sry had to do that....you see I am a Yankee from NY state....


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

The G said:


> The Yanks shall rise again!
> sry had to do that....you see I am a Yankee from NY state....


Sorry about your luck... just kidding :smile:


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

congrats


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Sweet, makes up for the hockey game last night :darkbeer:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Very nice shooting,Congrats.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Congratulations Dietmar, an amazing performance.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Woohoo! Awesome news!


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

NockOn said:


> Sweet, makes up for the hockey game last night :darkbeer:


i was born and raised in pictou, and nothing makes up for last night's game.....except maybe a gold medal!!!! lol. i was sick watching the game!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Congrats to foghorn... Nobody here's mentioned it, but a big congrats to Crispin as well, second is a heck of a showing too!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Did our country PROUD:smile::darkbeer:

Dietmar #1:thumbs_up


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

congrats Dietmar! watched the video this morning, steller shooting, there's ice in your veins, cool confidence, hope they get your name right next time....


and congrats to Crispin, Jay, Doris, Rob and Rae!

cheers


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Funny what Tim say's after... Finally a "Puncher" wins it... AHAHAHHA


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

cc46 said:


> congrats Dietmar! watched the video this morning, steller shooting, there's ice in your veins, cool confidence, hope they get your name right next time....
> 
> 
> and congrats to Crispin, Jay, Doris, Rob and Rae!
> ...


Where's this video at?

Awesome job Dietmar! Some of us can only dream about such things


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Congrats Dietmar, awesome shooting.

Serge


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Maxtor said:


> Where's this video at?
> 
> Awesome job Dietmar! Some of us can only dream about such things


http://www.archeryhistory.com/vegas2010/


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks DC......enjoyed watching that :thumbs_up


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats D, gotta like that PSE

Andy:teeth:


----------



## make'm bleed (Apr 6, 2009)

congrat D Canada shows it color RED:blob1::blob1: HOT......


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*smoking*

A gold in the archery olympics>>>>>>>>


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Big Congrats Dietmar!!

That bow stands up to its name!


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

well done once again dietmar congrats .


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

*I just heard...*

Congratulations Dietmar, that's outstanding! To me, the best part is that nobody (ie Americans) can say anything to diminish your accomplishment, since I'm pretty sure that the American archery community, among others, considers Vegas to be the most prestigious shoot in the world.
What's next? Is there anything left?
Awesome... Good for you!
Nigel


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Whoo Hoo!

Nice Shooting Dietmar!

:canada:


----------



## TobaBow (Feb 19, 2005)

Congrats,great shooting.:beer::teeth::thumbs_up


----------

